# تعلمي كيف تختاري الالوان المناسبه لمنزلك



## tamav maria (4 أبريل 2010)

اعتماد مخطط ألوان ناجح يعتبر الخطوة الأولى والأهم التي تسبق الشروع بديكور المنزل ، واختيار الألوان بحد ذاته وتنسيقها يعتبر التحدي الأهم الذي يواجهه مصمم الديكور فلابد من مراعاة عوامل عديدة عند اختيار الألوان منها الطابع العام الذي يتسم به المنزل ، أوقات وأغراض استخدامك للحجرة بالإضافة للتوفيق بين ذلك وبين ذوقك الخاص والألوان التي تناسبك فتأثير الألوان على الأشخاص كبير جداً وإذا نجحت باختيار الألوان المناسبة للمساحات المناسبة تنعم بالراحة في منزل الأحلام .

فيما يلي نتناول العلاقة بين الألوان وانعكاسها على المشاعر والمزاج بالإضافة لبعض النصائح في استخدام الألوان .

***البني*** : مثل الأخضر يعتبر من ألوان الطبيعة والأرض والأعشاب واستخدامه في الأثاث والمطابخ والمكاتب يضفي مظهر رائع على الحجرة ولكن كونه من الألوان القوية فلابد من دمجه مع تدرجات اللون العشبي الفاتح .

***الأحمر***: يعتبر من الألوان القوية ويعطي استخدامه في المفروشات والطلاء انطباع الرومانسية والحيوية ويشد الزائر للمكان ويعتبر اللون المناسب لغرف الأطفال والألعاب .

***الأزرق***: يضفي اللون الأزرق على المكان هالة من الهدوء والسكينة والدرجات المثالية منه للأثاث والطلاء هي تدرجات لون السماء والبحر التي تناسب المساحات والحجر التي تود استخدامها للاسترخاء والتأمل أو لحجرات النوم والاستذكار .

***الأخضر***: يعتبر اللون الأخضر من ألوان الطبيعة ويستحضر في الذاكرة الأجواء الخارجية المبهجة المزينة بالزهور والأشجار والنباتات ولابد عند استخدامه من تنسيقة من ألوان الطبيعة وتوزيع النباتات في أركان الحجرة .

***الأسود***: لايستخدم الأسود للحجرة بالكامل أبداً ولكن يجب أن يتخلل الألوان الأخرى بشكل مناسب ليكسر حدتها وهو مناسب للحجرات التي تتسم بالطابع الحديث أو المودرن على أن تكون مساحاتها مفتوحة ومتسعة وأثاثها متوافق مع هذا الطابع .

***الأرجواني***: هذا اللون الملكي الدافئ الذي اشتهرت به قصور روما يجب استخدامه بحرص وتنسيقه مع الألوان المناسبة فهو مناسب لحجرات الاستقبال الفاخرة والتي يتميز أثاثها بالزخارف وتحف الزينة الثمينة هو لون النقاء والوقار ويمكن استخدامه بكثرة أو الاكتفاء به كخلفية لبقية الألوان

منقول


----------



## candy shop (6 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا على المعلومات

الجميله والمهمه

ربنا يباركك يا قمر

​


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا نيتا على النصايح المهمة 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى


----------



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> شكرا نيتا على النصايح المهمة
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتى



اشكرك حبيبتي زيزا
يهمني رايك في مواضيعي


----------



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا على المعلومات
> 
> الجميله والمهمه
> 
> ...




اشكرك ماما كاندي
انا كنت لسه بفكر فيكي
لاني بقالي مده ماشفتش 
اسمك في مواضيع المنتدي
ربنا يخليكي للمنتدي


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

اهتميت بيه لاني 

برسم يعني خبير بالالوان

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا نيتا 
ميررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

*
موضوع

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​
​*


----------



## tamav maria (12 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> اهتميت بيه لاني
> 
> ...




اشكرك كليمو
معلومه حلوه انك بتحب الرسم
يعني بقي انت اللي راسم 
صورة المسيح اللي تحت اسمك
دي حاجه جميله ان احنا يكون
عندنا فنان في المنتدي
ربنا يوفقك في كل اعمالك الفنية


----------



## tamav maria (12 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا نيتا
> ميررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​




اشكرك kokoman 
رايك مهم للمنتدي
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tamav maria (12 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> موضوع
> 
> فى غايه الروعه
> ...




اشكرك النهيسي
ربنا يخليك


----------



## minsandra (10 يونيو 2010)

mawdoo3 gameel awi merci gedan


----------

